# first look



## modeltrainhead (Nov 15, 2009)

hi i got layout progress pics
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=2103&c=2


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Looks like a really nice start---keep the pics coming!


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

Looks like your off to a really nice start; keep us up on your progress. Keep it up


----------



## modeltrainhead (Nov 15, 2009)

well i am needing to weather please post on my paint and markers in beginners Q and A


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

good start, keep it up and post progress pics.


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Looks like mine:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi Kyle, That sure doesn't look like the old layout. 
Remember the three legged one?:laugh:

Are you sure you built that?
Or did you have some help?

Now lets see I forgot how old are you?
12?
13 now?
or did you make the big 14 yet?

I know you must have aged a little since I met you.:laugh:

Looking good.:thumbsup:

Take your time this time! Rome wasn't built in a day you know.

Keep us posted.


----------



## modeltrainhead (Nov 15, 2009)

big ed im 13


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

modeltrainhead said:


> big ed im 13


Duly noted ... keep up the great work, kid!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

modeltrainhead said:


> big ed im 13


Pretty soon you will have gray hair.:laugh:
You didn't answer me did someone (mom?) help you with the table?
From what I can see it looks good.:thumbsup:

By the way you never answered me about where your mom used to be in Jersey.

As for the N cars from you know who site, I bought 6 of them so far.

I think I got enough of them for now. I am surprised that all the "great" members they have didn't give serg a hand getting rid of them.
I did my part 6 is enough for me.

Take your time on the layout this time.
Lord knows you have enough.


----------



## modeltrainhead (Nov 15, 2009)

big ed said:


> Pretty soon you will have gray hair.:laugh:
> You didn't answer me did someone (mom?) help you with the table?
> From what I can see it looks good.:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


1 she lived in jersey she never said where shes friends with a homicide investigator person in jersey
and i just put cardboard on the pool table im trying to find legsnow


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

modeltrainhead said:


> 1 she lived in jersey she never said where shes friends with a homicide investigator person in jersey
> and i just put cardboard on the pool table im trying to find legsnow


Cardboard on the pool table?

From the picture it looks like a sheet of plywood?


----------

